# DS R4 Revolution...where to get it?



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey guys

Anyone on here got the above? Im after one but ive read that there are quite a few rip-offs out there so wondered where you got yours from 

Thanks

Andy :thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I got mine from here - very pleased went for the option with a 2gb card 
http://www.gadget-asia.com/en/home/games-and-consoles/nintendo-ds/accessories/nintendo-ds-lite/system-enhancement/r4-7.html?src=aw&gclid=CNzz2aH5k5cCFQ4i3god6j6pDA


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I just saw that one as i checked on here 

How many games can you get on the 2gb version? 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Pandy said:


> I just saw that one as i checked on here
> 
> How many games can you get on the 2gb version?
> 
> Thanks for the reply


I think I have around 38 on my daughters


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

R4 Revolution Version 2 are the latest, any other version (SDHC, 4 gb etc) are copies and are not original but may work fine. The amount of space for storage can vary as the size of the files varies by quite a bit 8mb to 128mb and more. PM me if you need any more help or advice - best not to discuss such things on here


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

www.gizzards.co.uk EXCELLENT SERVICE

Be careful with the R4 card as there have been no firmware updates since april as they are in "discussions" with Nintendo

I went for the Edge card which is around the same price and bang upto date


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Evil Twin said:


> www.gizzards.co.uk EXCELLENT SERVICE
> 
> Be careful with the R4 card as there have been no firmware updates since april as they are in "discussions" with Nintendo
> 
> I went for the Edge card which is around the same price and bang upto date


Sorry dude but you are not correct, I have the latest software - there has been an update in April that works fine.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

It will be for my own games anyway 

Ill give you a PM Wozza thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16929

Free P&P and takes about 4/5 days to arrive. Looks like it is on back order until the 7th Jan though.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Shiny said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16929
> 
> Free P&P and takes about 4/5 days to arrive. Looks like it is on back order until the 7th Jan though.


I have the toptoy from there - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15613
Works perfectly on everything we have put on it so far


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Shiny said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16929
> 
> Free P&P and takes about 4/5 days to arrive. Looks like it is on back order until the 7th Jan though.


see wozzas original post about this version as it is a copy not an original R4


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Apparently it's made by one of the original R4 DS team, there are all sorts of things said about one or the other if you end up being a bit sad like me and search the net, read the forums etc. Some are even saying that it is better than the original R4 team cards as the original cards no longer have support, whereas the R4 III is still releasing updates etc.

For me though, the price was right and it works perfectly fine, it takes SDHC cards and is not limited to 2GB, so whether it's a copy or not, i reckon it's superb.


----------



## anTTony (May 9, 2008)

NickP said:


> I got mine from here - very pleased went for the option with a 2gb card
> http://www.gadget-asia.com/en/home/games-and-consoles/nintendo-ds/accessories/nintendo-ds-lite/system-enhancement/r4-7.html?src=aw&gclid=CNzz2aH5k5cCFQ4i3god6j6pDA


Gadget Asia are on R4's official distributor list. I have one with the april software on and have had no problems what so ever. As said before you can get LOADS of games on a 2gb stick unlike the PSP! Keeps my lil' un quiet for hours! :lol: You can also convert movies into .dpg format and play them on the DS...ideal for car journeys etc.

Ant


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Wicked, thanks guys

Got one from Amazon, if its crappy and doesnt update its only £15 loss


----------

